# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Attempting to Hibernate/Brumate Gulf Coast Toads (Incilius valliceps)

## gulfcoasttoad

My students collected and brought to school several gulf coast toads over the fall semester.  I have taken them home in an attempt to hibernate/brumate them, as we would love to host a successful breeding this spring here in South Texas.  

The 5 toads are being housed in a 40 gallon long tank with plenty of space to burrow and hide.  I fed them very well until it began to get below 40F outside, when I stopped feeding and moved the tank to a room in our house that is usually pretty cool (probably low 60s) and turned the light off.  The tank is next to a window, so I'm hoping the natural light cycles will help them decide to slow down.  

The toads dug down and hid for a few weeks, but now they're back up, huddling together, and looking at me!  They've been this way for a couple days now.  We still have another month of "winter," if you can call it that in Texas.  Should I continue to withhold food and warm temps?

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Bump. Looking for love (in all the wrong places).

----------


## Gail

My 2 Fowler's toads that I've have since this past July as toadlets, go underground for a few weeks, come up, pee, eat and soak then go back down. I'm in NC and we're having a real mild winter, yet they still go back underground.  I run the lights 12 on 12 off, night temps around 65, day temps around 76. I suggest offering them something to eat, make sure they have water to soak in and see what they choose to do.

----------


## Reggie

Love me some Texas Toadies ! San Antonio Zoo has an albino Gulf Coast on display, quiet the specimen.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Ok, quick update here. I returned the lights to their 12/12 cycle and offered dusted crickets, which were readily accepted by all but one toad. 

Activity levels in the tank have increased. Several toads have been observed soaking in the water, and at least one has begun to call once the lights go out. My wife thinks they sound like velociraptors from JP.

----------


## Gail

What a cutie!  Hope to hear ALL are eating soon and that all are doing well.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

More photos soon. Here's an audio clip for now. They are calling!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prr5mjIRgLw

----------


## Gail

I love it!!

----------


## n321

Please keep us updated. Toads (of any kind) are not bred very often in captivity.

----------


## Gail

Yes, please do keep this thread updated, there are several toad lovers here on this forum.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Great news! There was a wild raucous in the tank last night. When my wife and I got home from a concert at 11:30, the loudest male was calling, and this continued until 3 am easily. 

We awoke this morning to a tank full of eggs, so I guess it was worth it!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## KingCam

> Great news! There was a wild raucous in the tank last night. When my wife and I got home from a concert at 11:30, the loudest male was calling, and this continued until 3 am easily. 
> 
> We awoke this morning to a tank full of eggs, so I guess it was worth it!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   I can't wait to see more photos  :Smile:

----------


## DunRingill

That is just TOO COOL!!!  Love it.

----------


## Gail

Your Grandparents now!!!  Captive bred toads, you don't see that often, and I know, I've been looking for a couple more Fowler's or American toads.  You know you have to raise them ALL to a safe size to either sell to potential people who will tend to all their very needs or restock the wild community.  I'm soooo excited for you!

----------


## DunRingill

I hope you will post lots of pics!!

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

> You're (edit) Grandparents now!!!  Captive bred toads, you don't see that often, and I know, I've been looking for a couple more Fowler's or American toads.  You know you have to raise them ALL to a safe size to either sell to potential people who will tend to all their very needs or restock the wild community.  I'm soooo excited for you!


My goal has always been to educate the children in my class about life cycles, to encourage a conservation mindset, and to help the wild community when possible.  If I depart with any, they will all be freebies.  I never did this for the money.  If anyone lives in San Antonio, TX or the surrounding areas, send me a PM.

----------


## Gail

My concern would be that if you give them away they wouldn’t be cared for as well as if someone paid for them, or even used as feeder food (makes me shudder to think about that).  I would do a background check and inspect the potential keeper’s home before letting them go. ;O)  I live in NC, but I’ll be in Ft Worth the first week in May for a wedding!!

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Thursday update: the eggs have already started to grow and transform, which is faster than I predicted. I moved approximately 50 to my outdoor pond in hopes of cultivating a population there as well.

----------


## Gail

Soon you'll be spending your income on romaine lettuce and spending your evenings cooking it for them...................oh how I remember the days of raising tadpoles.

----------


## Gail

Almost time for the weekly update!?!

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Tadpoles are growing quickly and doing great. I have moved even more outside to the pond, since the temps here in South Texas have been very mild. 

I have decided on a 75% water change weekly, to combat ammonia and waste buildup. This is in addition to the carbon filter that is already in the tank. 

I am feeding a mixture of granulated fish food, aquatic plants, and the occasional tiny dried shrimp. 

Here are some pictures from Day 3, 3/16/2012. I don't see a way to post them in-line with titles, so I will make another post for the rest.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Day 7, 3/20/2012.

----------


## Gail

Lookin' good.  I can hardly wait to see them when they morph.

----------


## KingCam

Woo hoo!!!  :Big Grin:   congratulations on your continued success!

----------


## itslyndz

I would love to take a toad if you are still getting rid of them! I will be in San Antonio tomorrow morning. I used to see these all the time near my apartment in San Marcos, but I havent even seen one this year  :Frown:

----------


## Gail

Just checkin' in to see how the babies are doing, I know once they start to sprout their legs it goes pretty fast and next thing you know is you're trying to locate some fruit flies.  I would suggest getting some xtra small turkish roaches.  My toads LOVE them.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Thankfully I have easy access to wingless fruit fly cultures.  Tadpoles are doing fine--eating lots and growing steadily.

----------


## Gail

Yeah for you on the FF & I'm happy to hear all is well.  I bet your students are getting a kick outta this.

----------


## Gail

Any back legs coming in yet?

----------


## Gail

......or should I say out!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

> Any back legs coming in yet?


I've got more than legs--I've got FROGS!  











Actually, those are all pictures of the same frog.  I have named him Chuck Norris, since he has already metamorphed, run a marathon, dunked on LeBron James, and solved world hunger in less time than his siblings have taken to grow hind legs.  

Seriously though, the rest of my guys and gals are still wiggling around the tank.  Some have stubs of hind legs, one or two has visible toes, and the rest are still apodal.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Gail

OH MY GOSH!  Now that's one cute little baby.  Great job. :Big Applause:

----------


## Gail

At closer look you can see how they hold out there front legs like a bulldog.  I love this!

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

Strange. We are on Day 49 now and I have only had two tadpoles turn into froglets. Some have died, but most are still swimming around seemingly happily in the tank, and eating well.

----------


## Gail

Thanks for the update.  And I guess as long as they are still eating and swimming around all is good.  Just like a toad making you wait around for them.

----------


## Gail

So how are the babies doing and what are you feeding Chuck?  Fruit flies, spring tails?  I have one that just morphed.

----------


## kurper

Yeah they surely sound like velociraptors. Interesting call



> More photos soon. Here's an audio clip for now. They are calling!
> 
> Gulf Coast Toad Calling For A Mate - YouTube

----------


## Gail

So how did the babies turn out?  Got pics of them?

----------

